# Wow! New iPhones!



## CraigInOregon

This video says it all, and is unerringly truthful.






--Android user since 2010


----------



## mooshie78

lol.

I'll happily pick up a 5s though.  I'm on a 4s, so I'm mainly wanting the 4g internet--just wasn't eligible for upgrade last fall to get a 5.

Debated getting the 5 since it's cheaper, but figure the faster processor, improved camera and finger print thing is worth $100 more to me since I use my phones for at least two-three years so I like to buy current models when I do upgrade.

Android isn't an option as I'm pretty locked into iOS from having an iPad and iPhone for a few years, and a bunch of paid apps on both.  Works fine for me as I don't care about customization, bigger screens (honestly wish the 5's had the smaller screen of prior iPhones as it fits better in tight jean pockets) that Android users rave about.


----------



## Pickett

That is hilarious!  
I do confess, though, that I wish I could afford even the 5c; it's not the price of the phone that gets me, it's the price of data service.  If they made it so the data would have the option to work only on wifi they would be able to sell to a bunch of us who don't need anywhere, everywhere coverage.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

What the video tells me is that there are some Android users out there that are extremely jealous of the iPhone's success and can't accept that some people genuinely like something other than what they themselves have.

IMHO.  

Mike
Happy HTC Android phone user


----------



## KindleGirl

The guys are funny but I'll definitely take my iphone 5 over the Android phone I had. Everyone raved over Android so that's what I went with. When it was time for an upgrade I couldn't run fast enough for an iphone. I didn't see the big deal about customizing and I don't want a huge screen either. Carryng a tablet size phone is not my idea of fun. Nor do I want my phone to have a million options that I would never use. But that's the great thing....we have tons of choices so everyone can get what they love and what fits their needs.


----------



## Chad Winters

CraigInTwinCities said:


> This video says it all, and is unerringly truthful.
> --Android user since 2010


It's funny but i think its the opposite of truthful. Hell, most upgrades are on a 2 year cycle so most iPhone 5 owners will not be upgrading this year but next year and most upgraders will be iPhone 4 owners, so the video is way off base anyway. It's not vastly different than last years model, but is much different than the iPhone 4.

I think the mentality that Apple has to come up with some revolutionary change every year to the iPhone or they are a big failure is ridiculous. Not funny men like this but even the serious pundits are all doom and gloom if its not totally different than last year. They are the only company held to that standard too.

I don't think there is anything wrong with incremental improvements and I think the improvements look good. I'm not up for a new phone this year, but I wish I had the fingerprint sensor thing.

What other product has to be revolutionarily better each year? Not computers or cars or Android phones. Just because they have developed revolutionary products several times, now they have to it every year or fail?


----------



## CraigInOregon

Chad,


You took my post a bit more seriously than I did, methinks. 

But levity aside, I used to be a big Apple person, until around 2011.

In 2011, I started having troubles with getting iTunes to work for me. At all. I went to Apple stores and all they did was tell me to buy a Mac instead of a Windows PC, and "that'll solve it."

Thanks for nothing. So much for the "genius bar."

I went for almost a year trying to alert Apple to the problem. No one cared.

Until the EXACT SAME PROBLEM started affecting Apple Mac and iOS users. Then Apple shut down iTunes for a weekend, worked around the clock, and it was completely fixed the next Monday.

But until it affected Apple users, I was told I didn't know how to use Windows right, I should switch to Mac, and it was all Microsoft's fault.

Which was all BS because eventually it did affect Apple, too, and they fixed it in a weekend.

In the meantime, with no ability to add new music to my iPod nano, I gave up and switched over to Google Play Music and have NEVER looked back. Now my music... ALL of it, not just 16GBs worth... is available on my phone, PC, laptop, and tablet, whenever I want it.

Anyone who says customization and screen sizes over 4 inches are all Android devices have going for them? Doesn't know Android.

I've used both. I prefer Android. And Android doesn't require chopping off body parts to afford their devices.

That's not to say iOS devices or MacOSX devices aren't any good.

They're excellent, in fact. They work well. But I had a very bad customer service experience that drove me to Android... and I'm happier where I am than where I was.

To each their own, though. 

P.S. My first Android experience came before the problems of 2011. I'd owned a T-Mobile G2 by HTC for a couple years as my first Android device. (Gingerbread experience.)

By the time I switched over to Google Play Music, I was already familiar with Android.

And by the time I got my Nexus 7 tablet and my current phone (Samsung Galaxy SIII), I'd been on Google Play Music for quite a while.

I'm very happy under my current circumstances, speaking only for myself.

I'm sure if I'd never gone through that customer service nightmare with Apple, I'd still be a happy iPod owner. But I did go through those experiences...


----------



## Chad Winters

No problem, I'm not a fanboy or anything, and I don't take comedy videos seriously, which is why I specified that even serious pundits fall into the must be wildly different hole. 

Personally, I switched to Mac from Windows several years ago due to the inevitable slow down that my Windows computers got after 9 months of use. Since then I switched to Linux, because Macbooks are just too expensive.

I still have an iPad and iPhone, just because I like they way those two work together. Buy an app once and it works on my iphone and Ipad and the rest of my family's too. I've bought too many apps to switch to Android now unless they pooch it up. 

But if the Ubuntu phone comes out I may have to switch....


----------



## mooshie78

I just mostly use spotify for music now. I realized that 95% of albums I was buying I never listened to again (or very rarely) after the first month or so. It just makes more sense for me to just pay $10 a month to stream whatever I want whenever I want. Now I only by a couple albums a year, stuff from longtime favorite artists who I want to support. 

Thankfully I've never had any issues with iTunes on my pcs.  Would love to switch to Mac, but to much hassle with work being on OC and having some PC only software I use regularly. Not with the apple tax to go Mac and have to have windows on it too.


----------



## Chad Winters

I never use Itunes on my computer, it just doesn't seem necessary anymore
I'm trying to be platform agnostic as much as possible. I like things that I can use on Mac, Linux and Windows if necessary


----------



## Tim_A

LOL. I just want those innards in my iPad... (can't have a new phone for another year   )


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, I'm still on an iPad 2 and debating upgrading depending on what they come out with this year.


----------



## DaveinJapan

Funny vid. But I must say, the android supporters I've seen (here and elsewhere) do seem awfully vitriolic about it.  

<---likes his iPhone 5 just fine


----------



## mooshie78

Loving my iPhone 5s.  Got it on the 20th at Best Buy.  Very nice upgrade from my 4s in form factor (extra row of apps on screen is nice, as is the phone being thinner and lighter) and speed.  Camera is awesome as well.


----------



## Toby

Congrates! I'm glad that you like your new phone. I got the 5 about 4 months ago, so won't be upgrading.


----------



## maries

I was going to give in and upgrade from the 4s to the 5s but then read about the accelerometer issue with the 5s so now I'm not sure.    I won't buy a 5C since it isn't much different than what I have and the 5C commercials annoy me and I wouldn't support buying it for that reason alone.  If I can't zip through them on the DVR, I mute them.  Usually Apple has good commercials, but (IMO) not this one.  It made me hate the product cause I associate it with the awful commercial.


----------

